
California's Assembly Votes to Allow Communists to Hold State Jobs - IXxXI
https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2017/05/09/527586682/california-assembly-votes-to-allow-communists-to-hold-state-jobs
======
campfireveteran
Fact: most Americans, much less Californians, don't understand the nuances
between communism, socialism, and Marxism. America has been anti-socialism
since at least 1919 in the era of the First Red Scare. Heck, Oklahoma was a
hotbed of socialism. In most Americans' minds, little green men are trying to
corrupt their childrens' precious bodily fluids with fluoride. In effect,
anarcho-capitalism/libertarianism is the only politically-correct and
acceptable belief system in the vast majority of Americans minds.

------
onetimemanytime
I guess it's just a label now but "true" communists are not compatible with US
way of life. It's a fact.

~~~
env123
Please don't mistake communist party with communist government. Apple in a
fruit basket vs apple tree

~~~
onetimemanytime
Really? How about an Islamist with Islamic rule?

Shall we try it again, since USSR, North Korea, Cambodia and the likes "didn't
do it right"? It's all fun and games until communists confiscate your iPhone
and laptop.

~~~
deodorel
The communists won't confiscate your phone or laptop, that's personal
property. They would take your factory away, yes.

~~~
aries1980
They did it in Hungary.

Even the country had good telco infrastructure, only the armed chiefs, vets
(important role in a self-sustaining economy), doctors had phones at home. I
lived in a major city and only in 1996 you could get a landline. Personal
computers were on COCOM lists.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coordinating_Committee_for_Mul...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coordinating_Committee_for_Multilateral_Export_Controls)

So yeah, they did take your personal belongings. If you had a pretty wife or
daughter, the local armed chiefs might take them too.

~~~
mogget
^this. Thank you for providing some perspective. Both of my parents immigrated
to the US from countries occupied or torn apart by Communism. I think the many
downsides of the Communist ideology are lost to younger modern Americans (and
I think many Western Europeans?)... the Cold War is not even a memory for
many, and its easy to deconstruct its lessons as part of oikophobic self-
criticism. It seems fashionable to expound Leftist ideology today and extol
the virtues of Communism since "now we have the technology to do it right!".
Even the "This time we'll do Communism right!" refrain is historically old.

For a more modern example of pervasive, invasive control, look no further than
China. Why confiscate glitzy consumer toys when you can just monitor and
control everything? ;)

I spent a semester in Budapest back in '92, and I recall a Central European
History professor wryly observing: "The only Marxists left are all in the
West."

~~~
lostmsu
China is not a communist country: they don't have the N1 criteria: "a
socioeconomic order structured upon the common ownership of the means of
production".

~~~
aries1980
Isn't The Party controls the means and The Party represent the people?

